# Toro 38540 (2002160)



## Belford Maint. (12 mo ago)

Can't find any info. on the hard plastic cover that shields the bottom of the belts from dirt and debris. 
Don't know if what's there is correct one.


----------



## Ericg (Nov 3, 2013)

Did you look at the illustrated parts list here? 





Parts – 824 Power Shift Snowthrower | Toro







www.toro.com


----------



## Belford Maint. (12 mo ago)

Ericg said:


> Did you look at the illustrated parts list here?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes and I don't see it and haven't found it listed anywhere which is surprising.


----------

